# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Clearance and Closeout on Black or White Filament

## ryanscott210

Big find here: check the clearance section for Black and White. I asked the site owner they said they just are overstocked. Bought a couple spools and they worked out great. 

https://cheap3dfilaments.com/16-clearance-3d-filament

----------

